# Has anyone's STC ever done this?



## dannymars (23/11/15)

Wtf is going on here!?!?
https://youtu.be/gOBE9Oy_NEg


----------



## Yob (23/11/15)

tend to agree with the comments under the video


----------



## Crusty (23/11/15)

dannymars said:


> Wtf is going on here!?!?
> https://youtu.be/gOBE9Oy_NEg


Flash that bastard!
Don't toss it yet. It might still be fine.
Here you go.


----------



## Yob (24/11/15)

Crusty said:


> Flash that bastard!
> Don't toss it yet. It might still be fine.


Hay Crusty, One of mine Ive got in the kids room has a slight fluctuation in it, I'll ship it to ya


----------



## Benn (24/11/15)

Do you flash STC's Crusty?


----------



## real_beer (24/11/15)

Benn said:


> Do you flash STC's Crusty?


Only if he's wearing gumboots and a raincoat at the time!


----------



## Crusty (24/11/15)

Benn said:


> Do you flash STC's Crusty?


I've flashed 3 of them as per the STC 1000+ thread.
My Smurto's golden ale in the fermenter is currently doing a 24hr ramp down from 18deg to 1deg for a cold crash.
Set point at the moment is 1.8 & falling with an hour or so left in the count down which is at 23h duration.
One of the most handy upgrades to the fermenting fridge for sure.


----------



## BradG (24/11/15)

Mine does. I had SP at 2degC. Flip flopping like a bitch. Fixed it by changing the sp to 3 degC


----------

